# Oxypilus Distinctus



## yen_saw (Apr 3, 2007)

Lucky too see some of them hatch out today. They look like Ceratomantis crossed Otomantis (boxer). Pretty small.... wonder if they can catch any fruit flies.

Ootheca







Hatching
















L1 nymph


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2007)

Those are really cool.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm surprised that you can take pictures like that with the camera you have (Canon SD500)!


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Ogiga, I used macro function, it is not the best camera for close shot though.

Here is a pic of adult species i received from a German`friend Andrea.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 4, 2007)

Hmm, yeah it looks pretty small. Do you know what that black and red thing is on the right?


----------



## ellroy (Apr 4, 2007)

Awesome looking species Yen. I think the red/black thing is the extended raptorial arm extended and clasping the branch.

cheers

Alan


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2007)

> Hmm, yeah it looks pretty small. Do you know what that black and red thing is on the right?


Thats his front leg.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry i didn't put this right earlier, i meant it was the pic i received from Andrea, not the actual adult species. Yeah the front legs are pretty big in comparison to the entire body length just like the boxer mantis. I was told that the adult species only reach 1.5 cm as adult!! All these small species are going to make my eyes crossed one day!!


----------



## Isis (Apr 4, 2007)

Yup, that's right  I have some subadult pairs of these... they are the size of L3/L4 H. coronatus  It is about 1 cm with the abdomen put straight up . Amaizing species! Really fast-growers, funny gesture, vey aggresive towards flyes... and they are reeaaallly tiny  

I will post some pics later...


----------



## Ian (Apr 4, 2007)

Lovely Yen, another nice small species hatching out I see.

Don't think I have seen these in captivity before, although I could be wrong.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 4, 2007)

> All these small species are going to make my eyes crossed one day!!


I think my eyes are getting worse and worse because I'm looking at my nymphs too much.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 5, 2007)

> Lovely Yen, another nice small species hatching out I see.Don't think I have seen these in captivity before, although I could be wrong.


Thanks Ian, i think they look prettier at L1 compared to adult. I am sure they are captive bred in German (which is where I got it from). Breeders in USA is always slightly behind in getting new species (except for the few US native species), but these maybe the first few generations from wild collected species. Not sure if this is new in the USA although i haven't heard anyone breeding this species before (even our "pioneer" Evan Ngo).


----------



## wuwu (Apr 11, 2007)

does anyone have an adult pic of this species? i'm curious to know what they look like.


----------



## Isis (Apr 12, 2007)

wuwu.... the pic that Yen posted was of an adult!


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 21, 2007)

An UPdate on my breeding stock, some of them are L3 now and they love to stretch their raptorial arm  
















Well they are turning darker as well.....it is just the opposite of what happened to spiny flower mantis - which turn brighter as it grows.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 21, 2007)

A part of the arm is really thick!


----------



## Jenn (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow they are tiny. Big arms. very cute little critters...


----------

